

The "Encore Effect" - jyellin
http://www.successmagazine.com/the-encore-effect/PARAMS/article/841

======
jyellin
Making Passion part of your life is a choice, one that needs to be made on a
daily basis, where the focus is on the journey, not the end or the beginning.
Passionate people have the ability to do what others do not even think to do
because they are operating from a place of drive and enthusiasm for life!

